# Gun Free Zones in Seattle



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It seems that Seattle is at it again, keeping up with the liberal antics of Portland and San Francisco. Seattle Mayor Mike McGinn and Washington CeaseFire are partnering up with businesses and declaring Gun Free Zones in Seattle.

The most ridiculous statement I've ever read came from the President of CeaseFire, Ralph Fascitelli, where he said; "*We know this won't stop someone determined to cause violence*, but we hope that standing together and giving bussinesses a tool to say no to guns will change the conversation around gun violence."

??? Yep, that's right, they KNOW it won't stop someone determined to cause violence and that their actions will have no impact on crime.

I guess I will never understand the lack of logic in this argument. They might as well hang a sign that says "Criminals: Come and Get It".

Washington is a very gun friendly state. Unfortunately, the tactic being used here, as stated in the article, is charging those who carry a gun onto private property in these gun free zones with Criminal Trespass. A charge that Seattle judges are too willing to hand out sentences for. In Washington, a trespass conviction pulls your Concealed Pistol Permit.

And yes, one can argue "just don't do business there". And I won't. But there is more to it than that.

I would also suggest reading some of the reader comments. They're pretty good. A lot of examples of a logical thought process.

McGinn, CeaseFire to launch 'Gun Free Zone' program | KING5.com Seattle


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

we have drug free zones, gun free zones, smoke free zones and no wake zones in Baltimore. we had it for a long time, in fact we probably invented the stupid thing. 

End result, it has not changed anything at all. Another feel good BS of the liberals trying to make people think that they are doing something for the greater good.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't want a mass shooting, but it is predictable that disarmed customers and employees attracts the predatory. Whether motivated by robbery or fear of their own well deserved obscurity. I can't help but wonder though why the entity that creates such an environment is not held accountable. If you deny people the right to protect themselves on your premises should be responsible for that protection and liable for lapses. However with PD's being given passes on protecting I won't hold my breath.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds like a terrific court challenge. If a business doesn't let you protect yourself isn't there an implied responsibility to protect you and others while in their establishment?
Maybe we should have a contract drawn up that specifically states that the business takes full responsibility for the safety of their customers when preventing customers the right to self defense. The owner can sign it and place themselves in jeopardy or allow the carry of concealed weapons.

Seattle is doing this because they can't make laws against the open or concealed carry of guns. Washington state law trumps any local law that is more strict.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Paul I would imagine the liberal courts will protect their anti gun antics.

A business should be able to do what it wants as long as its not the only business in town and regulated by the govt as such (say a utility). If a drug store wants to be gun free as long as there is a competitor for me to frequent I don't care. If a theater wants to put up gun free signs fine - I'll go to the other one. The same is true of any business. Engage your gun free liberalism, be free, do what you want - I'll do the same - by spending my limited resources with a business that has a brain. If I insured one of these businesses that was "gun free" I'd remove armed robbery from my coverage and tell them to buy insurance from someone that will cover it - not me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was just trying to think of a way to help the business owners see the fallacy no guns allowed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If ever there was a city where people need to be armed after dark it is downtown Seattle!

I was working outside of Seattle in a suburb called Issaquah, WA about 1 week per month for over two years. That was my primary experience with Seattle and I LOVED it. It was a very nice little suburb. They have great restaurants. The people were friendly and very helpful. The surrounding area is some of the most beautiful countryside I have seen anywhere. In short, having worked out there for quite a while I had a REALLY positive impression of Seattle.

Then about a year ago, I was contracted to do a class for a major insurance company right downtown. They put me up at the W hotel (one of the most expensive in Seattle) right downtown. I did not have a car that time because I was teaching only about two blocks from hotel. Walking around downtown at night, I got a wildly different impression of Seattle. During the day there are all these really cool tourist areas, but after dark the tourists go away and the same places are filled to capacity with junkies and hookers!

I walked down to a place on the Sound called something like Pike Market. There was a nice little city park by it right on the Sound. But the park was filled with nothing but dopers. They were sitting out in the open shooting up dope right in front of the cops! There were needles all over the place. It was awful. I was talking to one of the cops asking why they didn't just round them all up and lock them up. He said that drug users were "not a priority for the city"! These weren't guys that were just smoking pot; these were hard-core heroin and meth heads.

I would think any normal people living in Seattle would be absolutely livid at that mayor and the city council for allowing what could be the nicest city in the U.S. to just be an absolute shit-hole after 6 PM. I would put a bounty on the bastards if I lived there!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> If ever there was a city where people need to be armed after dark it is downtown Seattle!
> 
> I was working outside of Seattle in a suburb called Issaquah, WA about 1 week per month for over two years. That was my primary experience with Seattle and I LOVED it. It was a very nice little suburb. They have great restaurants. The people were friendly and very helpful. The surrounding area is some of the most beautiful countryside I have seen anywhere. In short, having worked out there for quite a while I had a REALLY positive impression of Seattle.
> 
> ...


It was Pike Place Market and yes, it's full of dopers. Just be glad you didn't wind up on Western Ave. (backside of PPM) or in Bell Town. Downtown, from Pike Place to Marion and 4th to Alaskan Way (basically, anywhere near the ferry terminal) is an "Enter At Your Own Risk" proposition after dark. I used to work at the Federal Building off of First Ave. right up from the ferry, and even during the day, I was getting into fights with homeless, dopers and the "crazy".

One morning I was walking in to work along the viaduct, in plain clothes, and witnessed an attempted strong arm robbery between two homeless guys. These two went at it, headed my direction and I just stopped, pulled my gun, pointed it at the guy trying to do the robbery and he stopped cold. I told him to run. He did. Probably wondered if I was going to shoot him in the back. The victim said thanks, I replied "Shut the F up, get your dope and get out of here." The whole thing was over drugs.

Seattle is just crazy. And the cops were right. Drugs are not a priority in Seattle. But shooting unarmed deaf woodcarvers is like a sport for SPD.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Why is it so hard for these people to realize that almost all mass murders find a place where there will more than likely be no one else armed but them?
Here in WV it is only a misdemeanor if carrying a concealed weapon in a posted no gun zone ONLY if you refused to leave when requested. Sometimes it good to live in a "backwards" state.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> I guess I will never understand the lack of logic in this argument.


You cant understand it because you approach the problem with logic. Liberals don't. Liberals don't care to solve a problem really, they just want to "feel good" about it and "feel like they are doing something positive" about it. And if you don't agree with them, why your a racist!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

They keep telling us that the homeless are harmless, we need to be more tolerant. However when they go away a lot of crime goes away, but don't notice that please.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> You cant understand it because you approach the problem with logic. Liberals don't. Liberals don't care to solve a problem really, they just want to "feel good" about it and "feel like they are doing something positive" about it. And if you don't agree with them, why your a racist!


Sad but true, I go regularly to the Huffington Post, a liberal stronghold. Doesn't appear they care about doing the right thing, but how (in their own mind) it makes them look. And yes, they are lighting fast to call anyone a ******* racist who might differ from their popular opinion.
I once posted I agree with North Carolina's photo ID to vote, I received replies saying I was a racist, and a rich white guy who don't understand the poor. Funny thing, I would bet money I came from a poorer background than 98% (or more) than anyone posting.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sad but true, I go regularly to the Huffington Post, a liberal stronghold. Doesn't appear they care about doing the right thing, but how (in their own mind) it makes them look. And yes, they are lighting fast to call anyone a ******* racist who might differ from their popular opinion.
> I once posted I agree with North Carolina's photo ID to vote, I received replies saying I was a racist, and a rich white guy who don't understand the poor. Funny thing, I would bet money I came from a poorer background than 98% (or more) than anyone posting.


I completely agree with voters showing up at the polls being required to show I.D., as well as show I.D. in combination with either a birth certificate, Social Security Card or Naturalization Papers when registering to vote. Voting is for United States Citizens only! Period. I view voting as a sacred right for U.S. Citizens in creating a balance and fairness to a democratic system. A non-citizen has no say in our election process at any level. The liberals want everyone to vote whether it is legal for them to do so or not. They couple illegal immigrants misguided beliefs that the streets are paved of gold with promising the government will take care of them and provide everything they need. This creates people who are all too eager to head for the polls and cast votes, illegally, to put these "Saints and Saviors" in office. And the "Saints and Saviors" are all too eager to look the other way.

If this makes me a racist in their eyes, then so be it. In my book, it makes them criminals and conspirators of election fraud. Unfortunately, most are too stupid to see it for what it is.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Target free zones. 

Stupid, just plain stupid.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is one of the two big reasons I left Seattle.

Their political view is tax, tax, tax and do nothing but line your own pockets. They build homes for the homeless and wonder why more homeless folks keep showing up.
They don't arrest druggers because they have "programs" to deal with it and no jail space to house them.

That city needs to fall into the sound - and it might as they drill the two lane tunnel to replace the three lane viaduct.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 2445

Chicago's liberal minded (that's code for feeble minded) created "safe passage zones" for kids to walk to school. So far there have been 2 shootings, 2 people and now 5 people. When do our public officials get it thru their heads, criminals are criminals, they don't obey the laws.
But it is pretty yellow sign.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> View attachment 2445
> 
> Chicago's liberal minded (that's code for feeble minded) created "safe passage zones" for kids to walk to school. So far there have been 2 shootings, 2 people and now 5 people. When do our public officials get it thru their heads, criminals are criminals, they don't obey the laws.
> But it is pretty yellow sign.


It's for the children!::redsnipe::


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That is one of the two big reasons I left Seattle.
> 
> Their political view is tax, tax, tax and do nothing but line your own pockets. They build homes for the homeless and wonder why more homeless folks keep showing up.
> They don't arrest druggers because they have "programs" to deal with it and no jail space to house them.
> ...


Yep that's Seattle-Tacoma alright. While I was living just north of there I was constantly praying for a Pyroclastic Flow or for an Earthquake to wipe that place off the map! I don't think I met anyone up there that wasn't a chronic weed smoker or at least a prescription medication abuser. Ill admit they had some fantastic grow-ops and some seriously high test weed!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't know much about that - I am one of the 10%ers that have never indulged.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Yep that's Seattle-Tacoma alright. While I was living just north of there I was constantly praying for a Pyroclastic Flow or for an Earthquake to wipe that place off the map! I don't think I met anyone up there that wasn't a chronic weed smoker or at least a prescription medication abuser. Ill admit they had some fantastic grow-ops and some seriously high test weed!!!


I think part of the problem is that Seattle has not had a serial killer running around for a while. Back in the 70's and 80's it seemed like they always had at least one or two serial killers running around to keep the population of dopers in check. It is just like Minnesota. They took away a bunch of the coyotes and the turkey population went WAY up.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just need to move one county south(Pierce county,)there was none of that B/S there when we lived there.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why don't they call them "Resistance Free Zones"? That is what they are...

Makes me sick...


----------

